#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Blockchain and Cryptocurrency >  >  Blockchain in the Education Industry

## Assassin

Blockchain's capabilities are not limited to Bitcoin transactions and financial transactions, but can also be exploited in our educational sector. The blockchain can be implemented in educational institutions such as universities, publishers or educational institutions. It could be used to collect educational data, qualifications and credits in a more secure and transparent way. 
Here are five areas in which blockchain technology would be a great option.
Education Institutions - Universities and other educational institutions that offer a project-based education or training can leverage the blockchain technology to generate a tamper-proof certificate for their students.A global database for qualification - Not limited to just storing a certificate securely, but using blockchain technology a global (international) database could be created where an individual does not have to store their paper degrees and qualification certificatesLearning Platforms - Individuals in corporate offices or students in educational institutions can have a platform where they can seek online training or sessions with their peers/bosses or teachers respectively.Corporate Learning - There is a need for a more secure and transparent system for the employees and the companies in which they work for corporate training.Secure Payments - Students can use this platform for paying their tuition fee/course fee to educational institutions via cryptocurrency.

----------

